# Shooting Icarus in 2 styles!



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Shooting my new design Icarus! In two different styles

1) Twisting the pouch 90 degrees to the floor and holing the frame at about 30 degrees

2) Shooting with no twist sideways

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great shooting my friend !! beautiful woods there, and the Icarus is awesome, even my heart is captured by your naturals PFS's, the LITO you sent me as a birthday present is a great shooter either, yet did some bottles tops with it ... I should upload some shooting with the LITO ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great shooting ! the Icarus design looks like a winner .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

You shoot so well as you design them shooters!!!!

You're a great ambassador to this sport/hobby!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Saderath, thanx for sharing.

Did you noticed any differences between (1) and (2)? I mean how you aim, hold the pouch, whatever..


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice shooter, nice music


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting there. I like the design and it seems to work well.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

stej said:


> Saderath, thanx for sharing.
> 
> Did you noticed any differences between (1) and (2)? I mean how you aim, hold the pouch, whatever..


The first style is more instinctive just looking though the forks at the target and twisting the pouch

The second style has a bit of both instinctive and aiming. Lining up the bands to the target and finding the elevation instinctively.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful sling and great shooting!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting! Beautiful slingshot!


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Good shooting and quality shooters. what band dimensions were you using in this, Saderath ?


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

halbart said:


> Good shooting and quality shooters. what band dimensions were you using in this, Saderath ?


19mm straight cut


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Saderath said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting and quality shooters. what band dimensions were you using in this, Saderath ?
> ...


Thanks. H.


----------

